# Al Ghurair Centre apartments



## endure (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi,

Is anyone currently staying or has stayed in Al Ghurair Centre apartments?

Care to share your opinion and experience?

Is there hypermarket or supermarket in Al Ghurair Centre?

Thanks for your valuable advice.

Endure


----------

